# Uber responds to Desert Driver's succinct questions



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Hey, fellow Uber pilots -

Chris, Senior Claims Manager at Uber HQ in Frisco called me today to address the scenario and the direct, succinct questions I posed last week regarding the Uber-provided insurance. Later today I will be posting that scenario, the questions, and Mr. Chris responses. The news is mostly good. However, I can now intelligently address what the Uber insurance does and does not cover.

Please be sure to go to the Uber insurance page and make sure you understand the graphic on that page before you read my write-up coming later. Here is the link to the Uber insurance page.

http://blog.uber.com/ridesharinginsurance

As you read that page and study the graphic, you will see that the graphic is divided in three (3) sections. In my discussion, I may refer to the sections in the graphic as, from left to right, Period 1 (P1), Period 2 (P2), and Period 3 (P3).

Stay tuned! I will have my discussion posted here later today.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Can't wait.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

duggles said:


> Can't wait.


me two


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Following


----------



## Suberman (Dec 17, 2014)

First, Desert Driver is doing something which is illegal and that is providing legal advice. Legal advice can only be dispensed by a licensed attorney. He should qualify his statements in this thread with statements such as "I am not a lawyer", "I am not a licensed insurance agent." and "This is not legal advice."

While I am not an attorney, I know a lot about car insurance because my other job is as an independent insurance adjuster in New York. I am licensed in the State of NY to perform such work and have worked directly for a few other auto companies. My experience in the field is now nearly 20 years. Ive done it all in the claims adjusting business. The following I present for educational discussion only and should not be relied upon as "legal advice". "Legal advice" and the interpretation of an insurance policy should be done by a licensed and qualified attorney. Desert Driver and myself are clearly NOT qualified and so the writings here should be considered as entertainment and educational discussion, but not "legal advice".

First, insurance companies must provide the policy writing in plain English for all to understand. Uber has provided that in the following link:

http://blog.uber.com/ridesharinginsurance

In fact, they not only provided it in writing but placed up an easy to understand graphic. Let me break it down for you if you dont understand the graphic. This is my personal interpretation of the graphic. Others may have a different interpretation.

- If your Uber app is off there is no insurance from Uber.

- If your Uber app is on, but you are not on a trip there is limited coverage. What I mean by "limited" is the following. Ubers insurance is secondary to all other policies which means you need to file a claim with your personal insurance carrier. If they deny it there is coverage. The limits of those coverage the following: 50k Injury max per person, 100k injury total, and 25k property damage. I do not see where it says you have collision or comprehensive insurance from Uber during the time you are not on a trip.

- During a trip Ubers policy is primary and the coverage is as follows: $1m liability, $1m uninsured, Collision and Comp with a 1k deductible as long as the driver has a coll/comp on a personal insurance policy.

From my personal experience at various insurance companies and now as an independent adjuster I can relate the following in regards. No insurance carrier wants to get sued for "bad faith" and so when there is a scenario which is vague or questionable they will probably cover the claim. For example, if you are not on a trip and your car gets damaged there will most probably be coverage through your personal auto carrier. If you are not on a trip and not getting paid you are not working. In regards to the condition that collision and comp are not provided while on a trip if you dont have that insurance yourself Uber has covered such losses. So if you really push it, that particular loss will probably be covered.

Quite honestly, I believe Desert Driver is a troll here to cause trouble by suggesting there are holes in Ubers insurance policy when there is probably not. If there were such holes we would see it immediately reported on the news. In questionable situations Uber has provided coverage in the past. I am not personally worried about the coverage Uber provides.

Lastly, do not tell an insurance adjuster you are an "Uber driver" when you are not. You are not employed by Uber, but instead you are an independent contractor. When you are in your car NOT on a trip, you are not doing business with Uber, but simply driving around in your car. When you are on a trip, you are doing business with Uber. So, in essence, you are not an "Uber driver", but just a person who accepts work from Uber occasionally. Its really nothing more than that.

From reading Desert Drivers posts, it seems he believes that he is an employee of Uber and has rights in that role. In fact, Desert Driver is nothing more than an independent contractor with no rights. They could easily tell Desert Driver to shove off for no reason at all. They dont have to give him notice or warning. There is no such thing as an "Uber driver". Its really just a bunch of guys driving around and from time to time Uber sends them jobs. Thats all it really is.

The above is not "legal advice". I am not a licensed attorney or a licensed insurance agent, however, I am a licensed independent adjuster in the State of NY with nearly 20 years experience adjusting auto insurance claims.

I would also like to remind Desert Driver not to include real names of anyone in his threads. There is the concept of defamation which we all should know pretty well. I would personally sue Desert Driver and go against his homeowners policy if he posted my real name into one of his threads. I reported the post to the moderator.


----------



## MiamiFlyer (Sep 22, 2014)

Suberman said:


> First, Desert Driver is doing something which is illegal and that is providing legal advice. Legal advice can only be dispensed by a licensed attorney. He should qualify his statements in this thread with statements such as "I am not a lawyer", "I am not a licensed insurance agent." and "This is not legal advice."


Illegal? What body of government do I complete a crime report with to press charges against this legal advice he is dishing out?
Which part is the legal advice? This is an announcement of an upcoming report of his conversation with an actual uber corporate employee, something many of us have not experienced.



Suberman said:


> Quite honestly, I believe Desert Driver is a troll here to cause trouble by suggesting there are holes in Ubers insurance policy when there is probably not. If there were such holes we would see it immediately reported on the news. In questionable situations Uber has provided coverage in the past. I am not personally worried about the coverage Uber provides.


You might be very knowledgeable in insurance, but right now you're sounding like the troll.
@Desert Driver had questions, and he pressed all the way to corporate for answers and got a response. 
That deserves accolades in the Uber world.



Suberman said:


> I would also like to remind Desert Driver not to include real names of anyone in his threads. There is the concept of defamation which we all should know pretty well. I would personally sue Desert Driver and go against his homeowners policy if he posted my real name into one of his threads. I reported the post to the moderator.


These last lines sounds like legal advice, and you forgot to immediately follow with, 'I'm not a lawyer'!
Here's something a lawyer might tell you though: Harm is a critical element of a defamation lawsuit. Certainly nothing has been mentioned to harm the reputation of Mr. Chris


----------



## Suberman (Dec 17, 2014)

I would most certainly sue him happily for defamation and I would just LOVE to see him squirm in that defendants chair. Thats not legal advice, thats a legal threat and believe me I have every right to make legal threats. It would be nice to see some of you squirming away in that chair trying to put up a defense of your internet remarks. You seem really brave behind an internet alias.

Thats wrong to throw someone's real name up on a public searchable message board. Absolutely wrong, inappropriate and goes against forum rules. Here this guy is, an employee of the company just doing his job and this Desert guy is trying to slam him. Desert Driver is too cowardly to throw up his own real name up there. Take it down.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Suberman said:


> There is no such thing as an "Uber driver". Its really just a bunch of guys driving around and from time to time Uber sends them jobs. Thats all it really is.


That's some serious LOL post!

PS: please don't start again with "Loser" messages in private convos.
Thanx in advance.


----------



## Suberman (Dec 17, 2014)

Thats the truth. We are independent contractors, self employed. Ive been self employed for many years now and understand that I do not work directly for the people who send me work.


----------



## MiamiFlyer (Sep 22, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> PS: please don't start again with "Loser" messages in private convos.
> Thanx in advance.


Too late for me, I already got one.

and this....
https://uberpeople.net/threads/desert-driver-and-miami-flyers-cowardly-posts.10431/#post-128614


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

"slam" the guy? Did I read the same post? There wasn't an inkling of anything of the sort. Also, the law is quite clear on this (I am not a lawyer) that if any statement is put forth as OPINION and NOT fact there is no defamation, libel, etc..


----------



## Dakijan (Aug 5, 2014)

Suberman said:


> First, Desert Driver is doing something which is illegal and that is providing legal advice. Legal advice can only be dispensed by a licensed attorney. He should qualify his statements in this thread with statements such as "I am not a lawyer", "I am not a licensed insurance agent." and "This is not legal advice."
> 
> While I am not an attorney, I know a lot about car insurance because my other job is as an independent insurance adjuster in New York. I am licensed in the State of NY to perform such work and have worked directly for a few other auto companies. My experience in the field is now nearly 20 years. Ive done it all in the claims adjusting business. The following I present for educational discussion only and should not be relied upon as "legal advice". "Legal advice" and the interpretation of an insurance policy should be done by a licensed and qualified attorney. Desert Driver and myself are clearly NOT qualified and so the writings here should be considered as entertainment and educational discussion, but not "legal advice".
> 
> ...


It seems like you're giving legal advice about giving legal advice. We are caught in a pissing match time warp paradox. You also need to preface your statements with "I'm not a lawyer"


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

I'll bet dollars to doughnuts that @Desert Driver asked for permission to pass this information along. AND you just called him a "boob" as though it were fact thus defamation; turnabout is fair play you see. Sheesh...


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

MiamiFlyer said:


> Illegal? What body of government do I complete a crime report with to press charges against this legal advice he is dishing out?
> Which part is the legal advice? This is an announcement of an upcoming report of his conversation with an actual uber corporate employee, something many of us have not experienced.
> 
> You might be very knowledgeable in insurance, but right now you're sounding like the troll.
> ...


I'm not a lawyer. Defamation: a false statement of fact that harms a person or entity's reputation. If it's true, it's not defamation. If it's an opinion, it's not defamation. If it's verifiable (can be proven), it's a statement of fact and not opinion. I'm not a lawyer.


----------



## Aceves (Dec 30, 2014)

This is the funniest tread ever


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

I am a street lawyer.... I know enough when to do something and when not too.


----------



## upnetuser (Aug 14, 2014)

Hey Suberman, instead of acting like a petulant child in this thread and in your other post, request to the moderators to have the Uber employee's name removed from the original post. If the moderators think it should be removed, they will remove it.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Suberman said:


> I can get all information here by court order, the process of discovery and have done so before. Its a small cost to file suit against the board and they will be obligated the provide the information. Ill create a website and post your real name up all over it. Just try me. Actually, thats what I will do and this will be fun. Not fun to you because your real name will be posted.


Yes but first you have to establish 'cause' which you most certainly do not have.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

The Geek said:


> Yes but first you have to establish 'cause' which you most certainly do not have.


 BTW Pancho Villa is not my real name. My real name is Miguelito Raton. Please make a note of it.


----------



## Suberman (Dec 17, 2014)

Oh and it hasnt been done before?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

I wonder what really got your panties all bunched up? 


Desert Driver said:


> Chris Boedeker, Senior Claims Manager at Uber HQ


 This is the expert on Uber's Insurance issue. He's will be quoted by @Desert Driver on Insurance matters.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Suberman said:


> First, Desert Driver is doing something which is illegal and that is providing legal advice. Legal advice can only be dispensed by a licensed attorney. He should qualify his statements in this thread with statements such as "I am not a lawyer", "I am not a licensed insurance agent." and "This is not legal advice."
> 
> While I am not an attorney, I know a lot about car insurance because my other job is as an independent insurance adjuster in New York. I am licensed in the State of NY to perform such work and have worked directly for a few other auto companies. My experience in the field is now nearly 20 years. Ive done it all in the claims adjusting business. The following I present for educational discussion only and should not be relied upon as "legal advice". "Legal advice" and the interpretation of an insurance policy should be done by a licensed and qualified attorney. Desert Driver and myself are clearly NOT qualified and so the writings here should be considered as entertainment and educational discussion, but not "legal advice".
> 
> ...


If you don't wish to read what Desert Driver has to say, then please put Desert Driver on ignore. However, there are others here who wish to become educated on this topic, so Desert Drive will provide assistance where he can.

FYI - where did I ever say I was providing legal advice or insurance advice? I merely said I was going to relate what I had learned. Given that you jump to incorrect conclusions so readily, you must be one poor insurance adjuster.


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

I thought Uber headquarters was in Washington, D.C. ?


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

I'd think large insurance companies would have a FAR greater interest than you at gaining access to the real names of forum participants. _In my opinion_ you are simply a tin-pot dictator in training.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Suberman said:


> What I will do is go down to the court house and file a lawsuit so we can get the REAL NAMES of the people involved in this conversation. How about that? How would that make you feel if I posted your REAL NAMES here? You are too cowardly to use your real name so why post someone elses real name? Im sure this guy is not appreciating it. He is not an elected or a public official. Just some boob who works in an office somewhere.


Suberman - if it makes you feel any better, I told Chris Boedeker that I was going to sharing what he told me here on this forum and that I would reference him. He thanked me for my service and assistance. In fact, he called me a "true pay-it-forward guy."

Anything else I can clarify for you while we're on the topic, or are we good for now?


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

"Suberman - if it makes you feel any better, I told Chris Boedeker that I was going to sharing what he told me here on this forum and that I would reference him. He thanked me for my service and assistance. In fact, he called me a "true pay-it-forward guy."

Like I said... See? @Desert Driver is a stand-up guy!


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Aceves said:


> This is the funniest tread ever


No kidding. A guy puts forth effort the help out his fellow man/woman, and there's always one sorehead who wants top piss on his efforts. Oh well, small minds pick small fights, I guess.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Chris Dee said:


> I thought Uber headquarters was in Washington, D.C. ?


San Francisco.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Suberman said:


> Look, they put the insurance policy up in plain English. For those that cant comprehend the English word, they made a drawing for you. If you still cant understand, hey, you should not be driving for Uber.


That would leave only @Suberman and a few other "insurance adjusters" as UberX Drivers!


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Suberman said:


> I would most certainly sue him happily for defamation and I would just LOVE to see him squirm in that defendants chair. Thats not legal advice, thats a legal threat and believe me I have every right to make legal threats. It would be nice to see some of you squirming away in that chair trying to put up a defense of your internet remarks. You seem really brave behind an internet alias.
> 
> Thats wrong to throw someone's real name up on a public searchable message board. Absolutely wrong, inappropriate and goes against forum rules. Here this guy is, an employee of the company just doing his job and this Desert guy is trying to slam him. Desert Driver is too cowardly to throw up his own real name up there. Take it down.


Where, exactly, did I slam Chris Boedeker? I had an informative conversation with him.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

It would be a civil wrong, so you would sue if you were harmed as a result of it. But I'm not a lawyer, so I could be wrong. I think all of us in here know that @Desert Driver is not a lawyer nor is he trying to provide us with actual legal counsel. It's clear to me, as a reasonable person, that he's just reporting his findings along with his opinions. And even if he was giving advice, why would anyone follow the advice of an anonymous guy on an Internet forum?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Suberman said:


> Desert Driver is nothing but a troll who comes here to put Uber in the most negative light possible making suggestions that the insurance policy is a very poor one. Look, they put the insurance policy up in plain English. For those that cant comprehend the English word, they made a drawing for you. If you still cant understand, hey, you should not be driving for Uber.
> 
> What is it that you dont get man? Why do you have to call the company headquarters? I bet its not the insurance, but you feel like you have to spam the net saying how bad Uber is.


Suberman, did you notice how you're getting your tail kicked on this thread? So did we.

So, where exactly did I put Uber in a negative light? I haven't even disclosed the contents and details yet of the conversation I had with Mr. Boedeker.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Thank God for the ignore feature!

Thank you DD for doing this. This is one of the most worthwhile threads here, minus the troll trying to derail it.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> I haven't even disclosed the contents and details yet of the conversation I had with Mr. Boedeker.


Seriously! I was so confused. I was searching all over the thread for where the conversation was! Sounds like some moron who doesn't even know how apostrophes function is trying to censor you.

Moron is my opinion. You can try to sue me for defamation if you want. Good luck showing harm to your reputation via an anonymous forum. I wish some dummy would try to sue. Hilarity would ensue.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

I dont even know at this point what this thread is about... Omg LOL


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Concise insurance info.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

*OK, now that Suberman has taken us so wildly off topic into Whogivesashitville, does anyone want to know what I learned from Chris Boedeker today, or not?*


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Suberman said:


> I would most certainly sue him happily for defamation and I would just LOVE to see him squirm in that defendants chair. Thats not legal advice, thats a legal threat and believe me I have every right to make legal threats. It would be nice to see some of you squirming away in that chair trying to put up a defense of your internet remarks. You seem really brave behind an internet alias.
> 
> Thats wrong to throw someone's real name up on a public searchable message board. Absolutely wrong, inappropriate and goes against forum rules. Here this guy is, an employee of the company just doing his job and this Desert guy is trying to slam him. Desert Driver is too cowardly to throw up his own real name up there. Take it down.


I beg you to try to sue someone for slander/libel/defamation! Please do it!

First of all, you can't sue for defamation on someone else's behalf. So unless said party wants to sue, what the hell does it matter to you?!

Second, anything said to or about *you* on this anonymous internet forum is only said about Suberman, a John Doe character. Nobody on here knows your real name or identity. How can we harm your reputation or assassinate your character when you're anonymous? You know how you can solve any character assassination on an Internet forum? Change your username. Boom! Fresh start.

Third, I think you're just trying to censor Desert Driver, which is something a PR person may do. But I hope a PR person would know how to use an apostrophe.

The only troll here is you. SubmissiveUberman the forum troll. "No reporting shall pass lest you remove real names."


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> *OK, now that Suberman has taken us so wildly off topic into Whogivesashitville, does anyone want to know what I learned from Chris Boedeker today, or not?*


Yes!!!


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

The Geek said:


> Concise insurance info.


Thanks. I thought it was about defamation. lol.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> Thanks. I thought it was about defamation. lol.


No. We've just had a major detour into a certain members deep neurosis...


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

I would suggest starting a new thread at this point without the Uber guy's name. Might be the safest option. I don't think you can save this thread at this point. It's gone too far south....


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> I would suggest starting a new thread at this point without the Uber's guys name. Might be the safest option. I don't think you can save this thread at this point. It's gone too far south....


He'll just come back like the 'new & improved' UberJax!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> I would suggest starting a new thread at this point without the Uber guy's name. Might be the safest option. I don't think you can save this thread at this point. It's gone too far south....


Why? If the guy whose job it is to respond to such matters has given his permission to name him as a source, why remove his name? If you remove his name, @Desert Driver, the terrorists win. Also, the information you share will be as valid as any fabricated/fictional story.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Suberman said:


> Desert Driver is nothing but a troll who comes here to put Uber in the most negative light possible making suggestions that the insurance policy is a very poor one. Look, they put the insurance policy up in plain English. For those that cant comprehend the English word, they made a drawing for you. If you still cant understand, hey, you should not be driving for Uber.
> 
> What is it that you dont get man? Why do you have to call the company headquarters? I bet its not the insurance, but you feel like you have to spam the net saying how bad Uber is.


Where and when have I ever engaged in "saying how bad Uber is?" I made really decent money driving during this past holiday season. It'd certainly be against my best interests to speak poorly of the entity, we will agree. Logic seems to evade you from time to time, we've noticed. It also seems you've interpreted my efforts to help Uber repair its statistically flawed rating system as "talking bad about Uber." Are you familiar with the concept of constructive criticism? If not, you may want to look it up and do a bit of reading. No need to thank me. I'm here to help ALL Uber drivers.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

T


JaxBeachDriver said:


> Why? If the guy whose job it is to respond to such matters has given his permission to name him as a source, why remove his name? If you remove his name, @Desert Driver, the terrorists win. Also, the information you share will be as valid as any fabricated/fictional story.


Terrorists? WTF are you talking about?


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

It's a euphemism.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> T
> 
> Terrorists? WTF are you talking about?


Hyperbole!


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

The Geek said:


> It's a euphemism.


For whom?


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm starting to think you are all nuts! Time for your medication .


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> For whom?


For Suberman! He's trying to hijack the thread!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> For whom?


The terrorist bit is hyperbole, not a euphemism. It was about the way Suberman derailed the conversation, and I was saying if you give into him now, he wins. It was supposed to be funny, but since it had to be explained... JesuCristo!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

The Geek said:


> For Suberman! He's trying to hijack the thread!


Thank you! At least you understood.

PSA: Drive less. Read more.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> The terrorist bit is hyperbole, not a euphemism. It was about the way Suberman derailed the conversation, and I was saying if you give into him now, he wins. It was supposed to be funny, but since it had to be explained... JesuCristo!


Hey! Euphemism works too.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> The terrorist bit is hyperbole, not a euphemism. It was about the way Suberman derailed the conversation, and I was saying if you give into him now, he wins. It was supposed to be funny, but since it had to be explained... JesuCristo!


Sorry it wasn't clear who the terrorist was... Full moon is responsible for this craziness I believe .


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Thank you! At least you understood.
> 
> PSA: Drive less. Read more.


Driving & reading is all I seem to do...


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

The Geek said:


> For Suberman! He's trying to hijack the thread!


First it was insurance, then defamation and then terrorism. Very colorful thread... Where is the moderator when you need him?


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Thank you! At least you understood.
> 
> PSA: Drive less. Read more.


I'm shocked anyone had the patience to read all of these posts. I certainly didn't


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> First it was insurance, then defamation and then terrorism. Very colorful thread... Where is the moderator when you need him?


Probably eating doughnuts judging from the cop outfit he wears so well.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

The Geek said:


> Hey! Euphemism works too.


Euphemism is kind of the opposite of what I was doing, unless you're suggesting that Suberman is so atrocious that calling him a terrorist is a nicer word for what he actually is, which would be kind of funny, but also hyperbole. Lol.

Hyperbole: exaggeration for effect.
Euphemism: substituting a nicer word for something too harsh or embarrassing. (Example: I'm not fat, I'm "curvy.")

And now I've derailed us into the realm of rhetorical devices.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

The Geek said:


> Probably eating doughnuts judging from the cop outfit he wears so well.


Lol! And driver for Uber on the side


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Signing off. Very very early morning tomorrow... Can't wait to see how many pages long this thing is tomorrow after my shift!


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

The Geek said:


> Signing off. Very very early morning tomorrow... Can't wait to see how many pages long this thing is tomorrow after my shift!


The show must go on.


----------



## UPModerator (Jul 14, 2014)

Keep this thread on topic and without confrontation please.

Generally, last names aren't allowed on the forum, however in this case Mr. Chris has a public identity with Uber. https://www.linkedin.com/pub/dir/Christopher/Boedeker Yes you can say words like Travis Kalanick on this forum.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Can we describe Travis Kalanick with any english adjective?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UPModerator said:


> Keep this thread on topic and without confrontation please.
> 
> Generally, last names aren't allowed on the forum, however in this case Mr. Chris has a public identity with Uber. https://www.linkedin.com/pub/dir/Christopher/Boedeker Yes you can say words like Travis Kalanick on this forum.


Desert Driver and Chris Boedeker thank you.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I beg you to try to sue someone for slander/libel/defamation! Please do it!
> 
> First of all, you can't sue for defamation on someone else's behalf. So unless said party wants to sue, what the hell does it matter to you?!
> 
> ...


"*Nobody on here knows your true name or identity"
*
That was my point when I wrote my name was Pancho Villa and Miguelito Raton (Mickey Mouse). How do you know his name is really Chris Boedecker? It may be just a name he made up.

Yours truly,
J.J. Jingleheimer Schmidt


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Desert Driver and Chris Boedeker thank you.


 Eagerly anticipating the transcript...


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

observer said:


> "*Nobody on here knows your true name or identity"
> *
> That was my point when I wrote my name was Pancho Villa and Miguelito Raton (Mickey Mouse). How do you know his name is really Chris Boedecker? It may be just a name he made up.
> 
> ...


Doesn't Jingleheimer have just one 'm'?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Doesn't Jingleheimer have just one 'm'?


Hmmm, could be, I'm not German so I guessed.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Doesn't Jingleheimer have just one 'm'?


You were correct. Google saves the day, again.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

*New thread going up in about 15 minutes in which I'll be sharing what I learned today in my conversation with Uber. I'm putting finishing touches on formatting for simpler reading.*


----------

